# australian panther



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

ok where do i start i herd about the australian panther about 2 years ago and ive done alot of research to much to say it all but i was just wondering have use ever herd of it or seen it or just think im crazy


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

o and dont turn this into a arguement i just wonna see wat others think


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

i dont think australia has panthers :| unless someone smuggled a cub in from some other country. ssounds a bit if-fy to me


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe it's a very very very large black house cat.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

in 1940 some country i forget wat 1 brung a few in about 5-10 of them as mascots and released them into australia and then theres been a circus escape wat if they bred with owe feral cats or something o and i no this threads gonna turn into a massive joke but i hope theres some that give good answers


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

Youtube it....and yes I have seen it about an hour north of Melbourne when I was on holidays last year. Have no video or photo evidence but it was within 20 metres of me and scared the absolute life out of me...Ill never forget the way it looked at me and then turned and walked into the scrub.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

ive youtube it googles yahood it everything ive gone into almost every site lol and we have a massive mountiain down the bak i will get a photo when im down there nxt and we think its wats been killing owe sheep and calfs we had 2 alpacas killed in about 30min they wer ripped to peaices and no1 sore them we have a road and if it was dogs some1 would seen them and this just vanished without a trace


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe there is something out there. I've heard reports from farmers (on news) that say something was killing their live stock. But I think a feral cat or something similar that's grown over time. I think I'd need pics or video to believe in panthers in the bush


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

yes love formy dragons i think its somesort of geen cause if it wer leopards of some sort there would be human killings i think something excotic has bred with owe feral cats and create some abit smaller then a leopard im not sure wat to beleave i need to see it to beleave it to im taking the camera with me everywhere


----------



## blakehose (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsnake, I've seen one/it aswell mate, we were driving on a pretty isolated road heading to go motorbike riding in north west Vic, when the headlights shined onto a massive black cat just leaving the road ahead of us. Thing was absolutely huge couldn't believe the size of it , but I also have no photo/video evidence which sucks because I know. Pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome so some have seen it thats great i really beleave it or something simller is out there


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 28, 2009)

ok well your not crazy cause you are completely rite there are large cats in australia one of the causes was from a old train derailment wich had large cats on board for a circus and a few got loose for a few weeks and managed to breed with wild cats. 

i have seen hundreds of giant cat foot prints around our yard and about 3 years ago i saw my first cat, it stood as tall as a bull mastiff and was jet black i was driving into my drive way and my head lights shon across it as it was going infront of my garage, i threw the car into reverse and put the lights back onto it to be amased to finally get the chance to see one of these bastards. it was huge i tryed to aproach it but it took off seconds from me opening the car door. i live in kooralbyn in south queensland it is a tropical mountainous country side out here and over the past 25 years there have been many reported sightings and alot of complaints from people loosing animals to these cats.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 28, 2009)

Rumor has it out western sydney there was a guy up on top on the mountain that smuggled in cats, now the government secured most of these animals but apparently a panther wasnt retrieved now over the past few years there has been many sighting yet still no evidence this panther actually exsist, but its suppose to be hanging around the blue mountains bush areas.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

wow im so happy no1 made this into a joke thanks people im really interested in this subject as i beleave i have 1 or more living on my property


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

londos there has been sightings all around australia
even in sa ,wa


----------



## mwloco (Oct 28, 2009)

*panther in the mountains*

there was a bit of a joke about it years ago in the blue mountains. some of my friends reckoned they were going to catch it. they went on panther hunts through the bush all the time. dont think they ever actually saw it tho.
and i've seen one video in particular where the scaling of it seems kinda weird but the structure and shape of its body, particularly its ears, made me think of just a big black cat. not the rounded ears of a panther.

and pretty sure it is scientifically impossible for a panther to breed with a cat. They have different numbers of chromosomes so if they do exist its either black cats which have grown extremely large or there are panthers breeding as they have been sighted over a great number of years.

another option is of course that the sightings were made by stoners who actually just saw black cats and freaked out. lol


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 28, 2009)

i forgot to mention that just 2 knights ago all 9 of our chickens where slaughterd and 3 were found headless in the padock next to the chicken pen. the chicken pen is wire mesh 1x1 inch and berried 1 foot under ground level all the way around and it stands 7 foot tall so the chooks couldnt fly out and dingos and foxes couldnt jump in. the gate was still locked too. everything is pointing at the black cat. so far over the years we have lost alot of chooks and cats and birds and my auntie lost her dog and a farmer down the road a bit complained about claw marks on his cattle.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yer ive heard about that, but i only ever really listen to things that effect my area


----------



## mwloco (Oct 28, 2009)

hrrmmm
just read sum more posts.
you guys dont seem crazy and you say you have seen them? i hope you can get sum pics.
unfortunately i cannot bring myself to strait up believe anything without proof.

this is a very interesting thread tho.
keep it coming guys!


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2009)

This homeless man was lucky to survive a recent vicious attack.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahah that was funny boa and it could just be a feral cat that was once a domestic cat and eating a feral cats diet they could of adapted over time to go big and strong it could of been going for genartions


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 28, 2009)

there is a photo in one of my old shooter mags ill try and find it and scan the photo. the fella was hunting with a mate and came across the black cat, they shot it as it tryed to attack them the bullet went in under its shoulder and out the side of its head (sounds like it was runnin mor than attacking) but anyway they shot it and strung it up with a rope tied to its tail and posed with there guns and motorbike next to the lifeless cat. the cat was taller than them. it looked to be the same height as their motorbike and atleast 8 foot long , ill try and find the mag


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

yer ive seen it also i will get the pic of the net its on there if u dont wonna go thourgh mags


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

is this 1
http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2006-05/australian-mystery-cat-gippsland.jpg


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

The one I saw stood about 80cm high, which is a big cat! Like I said it wasnt far from Melbourne, but I have also heard of sighting and seen blurry photos taken around Lithgow and other areas of the Blue Mountains. I have also heard stories of these cats being spotted up around here on the NSW mid north coast.

There is video footage on youtube that I saw a while back of these cats climbing a tree out in western nsw while a mob of kangaroos bound around on the same hill...I dont know how real this footage is though, looks real to me.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 28, 2009)

Feral cats living in bushland are often much larger than your ordinary house cats. Yes they are orginially escaped housecats but over the decades have gotten bigger. Perhaps they are mistaking them for panthers. I don't know what to believe. I don't believe its impossible. Escaped circus animals could be out there. But I went along to a meeting about wild dog problems and there was a man there who swear black and blue he has seen them. It can be difficult to believe but how does it feel to witness something and not a single soul take you serious.

But then I ask the question, why are the sightings only ever a glance? Never any clear photos, never anyone to back one up and the animals have not bred, yet the legend of the black panthers has been around for many years.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 28, 2009)

They've been breeding for a long time now, the population is fairly large, that's why you hear about so many sightings. Yowies have started domesticating Australian panthers and keeping them as pets. It's just a shame that Yowies are about as difficult to catch with a trap or camera as a panther is, that's why there is never any evidence.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 28, 2009)

There is something because there has been video and photos


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow that almost looks real. 



bulionz said:


> is this 1
> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2006-05/australian-mystery-cat-gippsland.jpg


----------



## euphorion (Oct 28, 2009)

other theories are that they were mascots on board Navy vessels, and were released on the mainland when they outgrew the crew so the speak. of course there are big cats in Aus, they're not native, just been released.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe there is a panther cat feral mongoose creature. But yeah I can't really believe in it unless I have proof. That's how I feel about everything. Except Santa.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2009)

my girlfriend lives out near richmond where there is believed to be one... i think its a load of crap but she swears that she has seen it and was about 15 meters from it one day when she was walking along the fire trail... she is so convinced that she absolutely will never walk by herslf in her area because its rural properties and surrounded by bush.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 28, 2009)

That pic isn't too convincing.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 28, 2009)

The military should model their stealth vehicles on panthers. If they can be so common but remain undocumented for so long, they have incredible powers.

Actually, maybe the politicians and criminals could get some tips from panthers too! Seen by countless witnesses, but without a shred of evidence! Incredible! They manage to disguise their footprints as those of other species, and they are masters of disguise, appearing like more common animals when captured on film. They even fool DNA tests from time to time! Not a single speck of evidence! Awesome creatures.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

That pic is terribly fake.


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 28, 2009)

My sister swears she saw one while camping at Wilsons Prom in 2000, and I have heard of a number of stories of them escaping or being deliberately released.
I don't think its likely but I don't think it's impossible either.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Theres supposed to be some in Gippsland. Will have to look out for them when we go herping lol


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Yes*

I'm 100% certain they are around.

Around 20 years ago I went for a drive past Kimore and noticed one stalking some sheep in a paddock. This thing was way too big to be a feral cat let alone a house cat.

I have shot some feral cat's over the years and they get pretty big but nothing like this thing. It would have been 5-6 feet without including the tail.

Back when the war was on The US had stationed troops and they had them as Mascots. After they were being shipped home they let them loose. 

I have also seen damage done to livestock. No dog, pack of dogs could do that sort of damage.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah thats the pic i was looking for. cheers for finding it for me otherwise it would have taken me weeks to find it here lol


----------



## mwloco (Oct 28, 2009)

that pic looks fake.
the depth of the shot isnt right.
the cat (probably a normal feral) has been positioned much closer to the camera than the dude with the gun and it makes it look big in comparison. clever photography but if they wanted to prove the size of it i would reccomend putting something right next to it on the ground.

also what did he do with such a massive body if it was real? and why wouldnt he use it as proof for authorities?


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 28, 2009)

Australian Cat Atacks


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Oct 28, 2009)

It doesnt surprise me in the slightest,
people smuggle cats in all the time - god knows how....
and there was a fella a few years ago that was friends with my grandad that used to hunt on his property (near browns plains? i think) and he had 3 giant black cat tails and said he got them off the panthers he shot.
he may be a crackpot =) but i like to believe his "back in my day" style stories. lol.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 28, 2009)

It seems the incidence of UFO and strange creature sightings is inversely proportional to the availability of image capturing devices. In the 60s and 70s there were lots of pics of Nessie, Big Foot, Yetis, Yowies, Tassie Tigers etc. Now we all carry a mobile phone, usually with still or video camera capability, yet there are few photos. If these phenomena were indeed out there why aren't there more photos and videos?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to believe there was, but I gave up smoking pot.


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 28, 2009)

:lol: I'm gunna have to agree with Sdaji.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2009)

Everyone knows its a Tassie tiger


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Everyone knows its a Tassie tiger



No shortage of those things running through the hills either... half the population of Tassy has seen them, some quite regularly


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahah yer i no wat yas mean but there is alot of evidance out there if u take the time to look this is the my place and this is the sorta places african leopards live and there has been a number of sightings and killings












sorry about pics im looking for panthers so the blewy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 28, 2009)

just read this one in the paper at lunch time
Beast sighting gives Eagleby paws for thought - Local News - News | Albert & Logan News

I accept it is possible there is something out there, new things get discovered all the time. However at the moment i put our big cats in the same basket as the bigfoot at Mt Tamborine (i have been told there is actually a group of locals in Springbrook that go out regularly to try capture it :shock.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

Well if the habitat is similar they must be there..... Keep on looking!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

jason im 14 im not walking in that bush i used to but now i no wats in there im not now lol


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Well if the habitat is similar they must be there..... Keep on looking!


 
haha love it! ......watch out for lions and hyenas though!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> jason im 14 im not walking in that bush i used to but now i no wats in there im not now lol



Nah, it's fine, just go in the day when they are sleeping, you'll be fine... trust me.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2009)

I dunno what to believe, it's possible they could be out there somewhere. The thing that's keeping me from just dismissing it as large ferals is they always seem to be jet black.. If they were just very large ferals would they not be sighted in other colours too?


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahaha yer but leopards r day time hunters big cats r my fav animal i done slot of work on them since like year 1 thats y im so interested in this


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

wat if they wer ferals to start with and living off live animals they would adapt to therre surroundings so they could of got that as a camoflarge and theve just grown huge and powerful over time


----------



## mis_gmh (Oct 28, 2009)

I actuall believe i have seen one as there is nothing else it could possibly be. i was walking on my dad propperty up near heathcote vic which is full rugged mountain bushy area and i was walking with a friend and allof a sudden out of the corner of my eye i seen a huge black cat with a rather long tail. It was right infront of us but i was talking when i spotted it. before i got a chance to stop or say anything to her it took of straight down an extermely steep hill and by the time we both got over to where it ran it was gone. couldnt see it anywere. we didnt think much of it so we just kept ****ing. We were walking for prob 20 and then we started hearing a growling noise. once that started we just headed straight back to the house as fast as we could. I told my dad that night and he told me bout all these panther spottings. some 15min from his place.

1 month late i went down to the back of the propperty on my horse with my dad and went into a valley between two hills and it was full of bones. cows and sheep. just scattered through out the valey. atleast 20 different boddies.

once i seen that i was totally freaked out and now will never explore the farm again. Ive seen enough. Only time i have is on my horse.

also 2 weeks after moving into the property my horse had a large chunk taken out of her flank. we just thought it was a wild dog or something but now thinking back i seriously think it was an attack.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 28, 2009)

BAHHHH HA HA HA gotta love those URBAN legends.....


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hahaha yer but leopards r day time hunters big cats r my fav animal i done slot of work on them since like year 1 thats y im so interested in this



Leopards are mainly nocturnal, though will hunt at anytime if the opportunity presents itself...... but the local ones don't come out in the day, making photographing them hard... they know too much...


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 28, 2009)

[video=youtube;OHWhC9tO3dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHWhC9tO3dM[/video]

there ya go guys


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

mis gmh i beleave every word u said we had a horse that had scrtches but didnt think nothing of it til 2 days ago i think we took pics i will have alook around but not sure im not into the horses


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

i must admit i have seen alot of bull**** pics and stuff but there r 1s that look real u cant really tell the size unless u see them urself


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

When I was a lil' younger, I was down by the beginnings of Coomera river, out back of Goannabah, which is in the Gold Coast hinterland.

Kind of down at the foot of Tamborine, near Cunungra.

Anyway, was messing about in the creek/river (it was only barely over ankle deep where I was) doing what young kids do, and something I did pretty much every day, having a jolly old time when I got this rather strange feeling of being watched.

I was on the opposite side of the river to our property when I noticed prints in the mud on the bank. 

They were very large, much much bigger than any domestic cat or even large dog. 

That pretty much brought my frolicking in the river to a rapid end as I bolted towards the house, a good 500+ meters back up the property. 

I never went down there alone again after that. I don't care what anyone says, there's something out there, I've seen the footprints and I've seen the video's others have taken, and thats all I need to conclude that its all kinds of nieve to throw caution to the wind.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

i just wonna thank use all for saying im not nuts i beleave all ur storeys i do beleave its a cat of some sort leopard type id say and yer i didnt think this many people have seen them


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Oct 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> YouTube - big black cat in australia
> 
> there ya go guys




thats awesome.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> i just wonna thank use all for saying im not nuts i beleave all ur storeys i do beleave its a cat of some sort leopard type id say and yer i didnt think this many people have seen them



Thank me by spelling correctly mate 



bulionz said:


> I just want to thank you all for saying i'm not nuts. I believe all your story's, do believe it's a cat of some sort leopard type I'd say and yes, I didn't think this many people have seen them



And don't get me started on the grammar...


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahah i dont have time to waste writing 1 sentance and making sure my grammer is perfect


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hahah i dont have time to waste writing 1 sentance and making sure my grammer is perfect



Plenty of time to waste on a forum looking at cats but not enough to get your basic english skills right? *bangs head against the wall* This country has failed its children in education


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I definatly believe that its real because I know that I have seen it with my own eyes, I could be crazy but who knows??

Haha Mayhem Ive refrained from saying anything about spelling and grammar this whole thread...If you can put so much research into cats cant you spend some time on english skills?

Me fail english? Thats unpossible lol


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Well I definatly believe that its real because I know that I have seen it with my own eyes, I could be crazy but who know??
> 
> Haha Mayhem Ive refrained from saying anything about spelling and grammar this whole thread...If you can put so much research into cats cant you spend some time on english skills?



hahahah I'm sorry to drag this thread off topic everyone, but its driving a lot of people nuts. This forum as a whole has to have without question, some of the worst spelling and grammar of any on the world wide web today. Seriously, its to the point where the admins should start considering easing up on the swear filters and setting one up to help educate the uneducated by blanking out poor spelling in the same fashion.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

Well im sorry,i will get it better next time.Lol and yer i would rather waste time looking at cats then making sure all my english and grammer is right im not going for the nobel prize lol,and i wasnt starting a argument .Im just saying


----------



## andyscott (Oct 28, 2009)

I was fox hunting on a proptery that backs on to Tallarook state forest (20 kms from Puckapunal army base) about 5 years ago.
I saw a big cat walking down the hill about 80 meters away from me and put it in the cross hairs. It was huge, about the size of a German Shepard.
I have no doubt it was a puma, it stopped and looked streight at me for at least 10 seconds.
I couldnt bring myself to pull the trigger.
Then it continued to walk down the hill and disappear into the blackberry bushes at the bottom.

4 weeks later, my Father and Brother went fishing on the same proptery and swear that saw a big black cat (I hadnt told them about my sighting before they had theirs).


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe, never seen one but reckon they are out there.... I hope tassie tigers are out there too.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2009)

I was stalked by a large pussy once...quite frightening


----------



## Kersten (Oct 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I was stalked by a large pussy once...quite frightening



That's funny...I heard you WERE a large....oh nevermind :lol:

Don't know about panthers but the size of some of the feral cats we see around here is pretty scary. I guess you never know what could have been let loose from a dodgy zoo....but I'd not think it likely.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well you never know what gets relased by a zoo, apparently at "Dundee Park" there was a flood in the salt water crock pit and relased 40 salties into the wild so it could be possible!!


----------



## blakehose (Oct 28, 2009)

Once again I am with Mattsnake here, I have seen one of these myself, the size and girth of this animal could not have been an overgrown feral cat and as far as I know, i'm not crazy . All to their own though... One of my friends brothers stayed very close to where I saw the animal, and he claims to have heard growling and rustling in the bushes near his camp. That night he slept snug with a Shotgun.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

well im 100% sure that there here on my property i just cant find them but then again i havnt been looking i hope i see 1 tho


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2009)

My boyfriend's mum reckons she found a huge cat carcass near victor harbour (sa) but she doesn't own a camera... so who knows? Although this is probably not very reliable.. she is known to smoke up a bit lol.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't had time to read the other posts, but here is what I understand. The few people who in several areas of Victoria and NSW (Dividing Range), who are strangers to one another, have reported seeing the very same type of animal, which is described as a black leopard or panther. These people know what a large domestic cat looks like (um who doesn't) and consistently deny they have seen a large domestic cat. These people from what I could determine were not alarmists, but were intelligent and their conclusions were well considered, and were only concerned for their children and safety after seeing such an imposing predator. They were more concerned with getting on with life and hoping it/ they were caught than proving anything. Then there is the footage that was captured by a member of the public and confirmed by authorities to be a black leopard.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 28, 2009)

"I saw it but didn't have a camera or phone or video camera on me, yet i was out bush bashing/herping/taking pictures but i didn't have my camera handy at the moment where i saw the elusive black panther.."

Put it to rest guys...if these things are rumoured to have been around since the 40s or whenever they were apparently brought over as mascots..don't you think that in over a decade there would be at least *ONE* good image..?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> well im 100% sure that there here on my property i just cant find them but then again i havnt been looking i hope i see 1 tho



Ha! That is very convincing. You haven't seen them but you know they are there. Sounds like the local school here, blaming goannas for killing their chooks. They never set eyes on a single goanna on their grounds but they know it was definitely a goanna.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 28, 2009)

I have heard alot of stories. My dad told me about the possible escapee from the Circus in Northern New South Wales. I've also read about some sitings and footprint sitings around Brisbane, In one case, there was a kangaroo, shreaded and nearly fully guttered in a tree with big cat footprints all around the site.

I have also seen footage of a big cat siting out near Charville, supposedly, yet there was a car with Qld licence plates. Its a really exciting mystery actually. 
See a few video's of Deer's and the like being taken by big cats, supposedly being in Victoria.

Me and my dad, while hunting have seen many huge feral cats, we saw one, that would easily be up to the knee's. Yet, feral cats can get quite big, so it could just be a mistaken identity.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 28, 2009)

pics, or it didn't happen...simple as that


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Ha! That is very convincing. You haven't seen them but you know they are there. Sounds like the local school here, blaming goannas for killing their chooks. They never set eyes on a single goanna on their grounds but they know it was definitely a goanna.


 lol i no it makes me sounds crazy but i think its there i wasnt asking for any1 to beleave me but theres a few that have seen them so yer


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 28, 2009)

Is it normal for a kid your age to still have imaginary friends?


----------



## m.punja (Oct 28, 2009)

My story sounds crap I know. lol. When I was much young I was walking with my brother and uncle. We did have a video camera. We were just walking along then suddenly my uncle stoped us. We were by water, can't remember if it was a river or not but it was a wide stretch of water and on the other side was a large black cat drinking. It noticed us to and unfortuently all that my uncle got on camera was the cat taking off, very blury it was over ten year ago now so the camera wasn't unreal. I was only a kid so I can't remember where or when or how big the cat was but my uncle and brother still remember the day very clearly. I'd like to believe they are out there and the today tonight footage is very convincing but people see and hear funny things when they are scared. i'm sure we have all heard aboout psycho super agressive snakes that chase people after all.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahaha ur sff m8 so even the all the people here a nut cases


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, yes they are...no one has any proof so really everyone who believes is in the same boat as people who believe in aliens, bigfoot, easter bunny, santa? ..and so on
Everyone has their own story...doesn't necessarily make any of it true.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

lol well ok what ever helps u sleep at night


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2009)

This is one I stumbled across quite some time ago. She came charging out of the bush towards me gnashing her teeth and making growling sounds (like Grrrrrrooooowww…grrrrrr….grrrrrOooOOoh – something like that). I don’t know whether you can see her in the photograph I snapped, but it’s clear she was some form of black cat. I’ve been camping out (continually) in the area where I spotted her in the hope of seeing her again. It’s a fearful job, but by God someone has to do it!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahah well next time u go im comming if where catching big pussies like that


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hahahah well next time u go im comming if where catching big pussies like that



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Indeed! She definitely looked like a man-eater :lol:


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahahah psml well some1 had to make a joke and yer shes looks like 1


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 28, 2009)

im curious as to why people think its so impossible for there to be ANY panthers, leopards, pumas or whatever in oz (apparantly as impossible as the lochness monster which has never even been proven to be a real creature), yet its common knowledge theres ridiculous amounts of burms, retics etc in oz.... it may be unlikely, but escapes and releases of such big cats have been recorded..... so is i as impossible as alot of ppl seem to think? i definatly doubt that. 
i think there has definatly been ALOT of mistaken identities and botched photos and even made up stories, but who knows, i wouldnt be overly surprised if there were a handful of them around.


----------



## luke88 (Oct 28, 2009)

my brother his mate and family recon they saw one in rural victoria about a month ago.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2009)

husskisam said:


> Yes, yes they are...no one has any proof so really everyone who believes is in the same boat as people who believe in aliens, bigfoot, easter bunny, santa? ..and so on
> Everyone has their own story...doesn't necessarily make any of it true.



Comparing big cats in Australia to such things isn't even remotely a good comparison seen as big cats actually do exist, it's just that whether they are in Australia or not is debatable. For it to be comparable it would be like aliens, bigfoot, easter bunny and santa do exist but only in certain countries .

It could be a long shot but take into consideration Australia is a viable place for a lot of exotic species, you can't tell me it would be 100% impossible for a big cat to survive in Australia there is plenty of bushland out there and big cats are naturally good at virtually disappearing into cover, have you watched documentaries on them? (Besides lions)They don't stand out in the open plains screaming "HAY GAIZ LOOK AT ME OVER HERE I'M A BIG CAT LOL".Some are so elusive they are pretty much only filmed by setting up cameras that are left for periods of time. They are made to be stealthy.

I don't believe they are 100% out there, but i believe it can be a possibility.


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 28, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i forgot to mention that just 2 knights ago all 9 of our chickens where slaughterd and 3 were found headless in the padock next to the chicken pen. the chicken pen is wire mesh 1x1 inch and berried 1 foot under ground level all the way around and it stands 7 foot tall so the chooks couldnt fly out and dingos and foxes couldnt jump in. the gate was still locked too. everything is pointing at the black cat. so far over the years we have lost alot of chooks and cats and birds and my auntie lost her dog and a farmer down the road a bit complained about claw marks on his cattle.


My old german shepard could jump 5-6 foot easy and it could climb chicken wire fences
When she had puppys she broke them out of our yard and took them on a camping trip
She visited a farm bout 5km away got into their chicken coop and beheaded 10 or chickens but did not eat one, she was then chased of by the farmer disappeared for another 5 days or so then came home with all 8 of her 8-10 week old pups
all in good health
point is that there is plenty of animals capable of this, quols for example


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

Khagan said:


> They don't stand out in the open plains screaming "HAY GAIZ LOOK AT ME OVER HERE I'M A BIG CAT LOL".


 
lol I can just imagine that, with one of those pink bandenna things on its neck. reminds me of the episode of family guy with jesus when the cow is in the limo and says "WOOOOO IM IN HOLLYWOOD"


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a feral cat.
With the amount of shooters out there, you would think there was some hard evidence by now if it existed.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 28, 2009)

Some people seem to think that because they haven't seen a panther themselves, it simply doesn't exist, therefore the product of the vivid imaginations and crazy delusions of other people. This type of thinking is what I call 'boxed' logic. Regardless, data has been collected on these panthers, and is registered with the relevent authorities. These include: scats, paw prints, dismembered carcasses (consumed in a typical black leopard/ panther style), footage (one which was identified as a panther, by the authorities themselves, here 
in Australia), and observations by members of the public. Interviews with some of these people are convincing evidence that what they have seen is indeed a panther, and as already said, these were close up observations of a predator, estimated as being in the weight range around 70 kgs. These are people that seemed to have better things to do than fantasise about imaginary big cats and were concerned for their kids safety and also for local bushwalkers. They had little interest in attempting to prove themselves, they believed the best course of action was alert the authorities as it was an animal control issue, as well as a risk to public safety. In one area alone several strangers reported seeing the same animal with the same description, which was chillingly accurate. Before I'd seen the interviews and data collected, I would have been a total sceptic.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazing no one has found a carcass or skull etc of one.

A work mate and his friends doing "tracking" all the time all over NSW and have never found a big cat track.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 28, 2009)

Does hard speculation count as evidence? 
Big cats not a tall tale - National - smh.com.au

I'm sick of all this "yeah, it's sitting in a tree and the kids are terrified" talk, where's the photographic evidence? Not even a photo of a print or cast?


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a cool (read bizarre) website:

Rex & Heather Gilroys Mysterious Australasia

EDIT: Dept. Primary Industries Report- Reports of large black cats in NSW | NSW Department of Primary Industries

Here is a photo of the "Illawarra Tiger" captured recently. It is very savage.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 28, 2009)

In the 1890's in the South East of SA, a large predator was stalking and killing local livestock. There were sightings and rumours of a large dog like creature, but many doubted it was more than just dingos. Whatever it was got the nickname the 'Tantanoola Tiger'. There were landowners who were sceptical and those who had seen it, but real proof was short coming, and many just didn't believe the culprit was anything more than the dingos. Then in 1896 it was finally found and shot, and turned out to be an Assyrian Wolf, of whose origin no one knew. To this day it is stuffed and mounted at the Tantanoola Hotel. So with panthers, it is time that will tell if they are here or not.......


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Comparing big cats in Australia to such things isn't even remotely a good comparison seen as big cats actually do exist, it's just that whether they are in Australia or not is debatable. For it to be comparable it would be like aliens, bigfoot, easter bunny and santa do exist but only in certain countries .
> 
> It could be a long shot but take into consideration Australia is a viable place for a lot of exotic species, you can't tell me it would be 100% impossible for a big cat to survive in Australia there is plenty of bushland out there and big cats are naturally good at virtually disappearing into cover, have you watched documentaries on them? (Besides lions)They don't stand out in the open plains screaming "HAY GAIZ LOOK AT ME OVER HERE I'M A BIG CAT LOL".Some are so elusive they are pretty much only filmed by setting up cameras that are left for periods of time. They are made to be stealthy.
> 
> I don't believe they are 100% out there, but i believe it can be a possibility.


'that is wat i think the leopard is 1 of the worlds stealthyest animals there the ninjas of the animal kindom.more poeple have seen them because there easyer to see and not many people carry a camera and have it turned on all day just to get the right shot and a beleaveable 1 but i do no that its hard to beleave that there hasnt been any kills but if u think about theres nothing really to kill it like theres no predators maybe snake bite or winded in a hunt but yer its all to hard to explain


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 28, 2009)

ozziepythons said:


> In the 1890's in the South East of SA, a large predator was stalking and killing local livestock. There were sightings and rumours of a large dog like creature, but many doubted it was more than just dingos. Whatever it was got the nickname the 'Tantanoola Tiger'. There were landowners who were sceptical and those who had seen it, but real proof was short coming, and many just didn't believe the culprit was anything more than the dingos. Then in 1896 it was finally found and shot, and turned out to be an Assyrian Wolf, of whose origin no one knew. To this day it is stuffed and mounted at the Tantanoola Hotel. So with panthers, it is time that will tell if they are here or not.......



The Tantanoola Tiger used to sit inside one of the caves I managed at Tantanoola. Thank goodness that manky thing got moved to the pub :lol:

Another shot of the Illawarra Tiger:


----------



## Weezer (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes that photo is the well documented and no doubt real Australian genus of the Panther species- scientific name Royceus Simmonsus. most often found in the Penrith Area and closely related to the Gregarious Alexanderus found in the Epping precinct..


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 28, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> The Tantanoola Tiger used to sit inside one of the caves I managed at Tantanoola. Thank goodness that manky thing got moved to the pub :lol:
> 
> Another shot of the Illawarra Tiger:
> View attachment 106130


 
That Illawarra Tiger looks like something you'd see in town on a Saturday night lol
Who says dogs can't do drag


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

bulionz said:


> 'that is wat i think the leopard is 1 of the worlds stealthyest animals there the ninjas of the animal kindom.more poeple have seen them because there easyer to see and not many people carry a camera and have it turned on all day just to get the right shot and a beleaveable 1 but i do no that its hard to beleave that there hasnt been any kills but if u think about theres nothing really to kill it like theres no predators maybe snake bite or winded in a hunt but yer its all to hard to explain


 
If there is any proof, show it.
I work with a group of guys who go shooting in Gippsland, Vic, a minimum of 2 times a month. They use game cameras, etc, to plan areas to cover to get the game they are after.
They predominantly shoot for deer. Bucks with good racks. These are extremely difficult to shoot, even from close to a kilometer, camoflaged. Some people never get to shoot a big buck. There is a lot of footwork involved & they see a lot, that's why they are out there.
It works out good as that's where I get my herping tips from.
They have never recorded, seen or shot any form of exotic big cat.
If they did, it would be mounted on their wall, believe me.
They also shoot for foxes, to eradicate or at least control the numbers.
These are another animal that's extremely stealthy.
The main guy has parents down there who own a farm, which backs onto Wilsons Promotory. That's where they base themselves out of. 
He has been doing this for 25 years or so & still no sighting.

I know there were presumed sightings, even recently, of big cats in Gippsland, but no proof.


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

garycahill said:


> They also shoot for foxes, to eradicate or at least control the numbers.
> These are another animal that's extremely stealthy.



Yeah so stealthy I have had one walk right past me and didn't take any notice of me,
My partner has also fed one

That's pretty stealthy


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Shoot the first one & see if you can see or feed one.


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I think trying to feed a dead fox would be less than productive,
I just don't really understand your post


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

???
See if you can find another fox or feed another fox after you have just shot a fox


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

Either way, obviously it isnt doing much damage to the ecosystem for us to be in doubt of its existance. If they do exist (which i think the one in the footage is the real deal) it wont last long once its proven.


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

Well wouldn't most animals scatter after a shot?
I just don't think its an attribute only foxes possess


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

ok i beleave u fully to and yer its hard wat to beleave, but ive been watching the youtube thingos there just copies of today tonight and the killings r the same as wat happen to owe alpacas, i cant show u the pics im not allowed and they r very graphic they had no face left u could see every little bone in its head. There has been the rear acasion(spelling sorry)where owe horses has had massive scratches but we didnt no about the panther when it happen and if u take the time just 10min should do, just go google and search australian panther it shows all the sightings some hair samples droppings foot prints alot of stuff


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

It seems that these pics are also legit then.
I took them on a recent holiday to Bali


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 28, 2009)

panther? don't be silly, its clearly a chupacrobras! or possibly a kraken! 

i do believe there is something out there, unfortunately the true story behind it may have been lost some wheres along the lines, so atm it fits the bill of as criptoid . its out it just dosent want us to know where


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

You clearly don't shoot


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

lol there great gary


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

garycahill said:


> You clearly don't shoot



Sorry rambo 

But by that logic wouldn't pelicans also be stealthy? I doubt that many would return if I shot at a flock of them


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

lynchone said:


> sorry rambo


 
lmao


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

You wouldn't believe what I just saw out my window


----------



## LynchOne (Oct 28, 2009)

garycahill said:


> You wouldn't believe what I just saw out my window



Why did you decorate your corn chip with x-mas lights?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Seriously its a UFO, you can even make out the shape of it!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

lol well ive herd some good storeys tonight guys/girls thanks for all ur help and the few that called us crazy lol i do beleave its out there tho the rest of that dont beleave well i guess its up to only time will tell


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

Gary looks forward to the UFO visits every fortnight. He quite enjoys the probing.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Just looked out my back door & this is what I saw.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

It seems you just can't trust an image or video anymore.


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

Cant you get into trouble stealing pics off google?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll find out shortly


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahaha lol thats wat i mean not every pic is real so u dont no wat to beleave


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 28, 2009)

i have 2 friends, and they play the duck shooting games pretty often at the circus, and theyve been doing it for years. so if they havent seen one, there musnt be any leopards on the planet earth hahaha


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

As I said earlier, show some proof if they exist.
It really shouldn't be that hard after all this time, surely.
After all, you can walk around almost any farm & find animal bones


----------



## bulionz (Oct 28, 2009)

hahaha lol well im 14 im getting a 11mega pixel camera for my bday and i have no idea how to fake a pic and i will take my camera everywhere so if i some day get a good pic and it should be clear then will u beleave im not saying i will but its possible i doubt but i could get lucky


----------



## mungus (Oct 29, 2009)

its out there - seen it while bow hunting.


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 29, 2009)

haha sorry that must have sounded like i was trying to take the piss out of you, i wasnt. 
there is no proof, and i doubt there will be for a long while by the sounds of it. 
i would think that if there are any in oz,, there would only be extremely minimal numbers, like maybe 10 in the entire country if that. the only thing that makes me think there could be is that i cant see the escaped/released ones being killed off by anything, and you would think theyd have a pretty decent source of food
but i still think its unlikely.


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i forgot to mention that just 2 knights ago all 9 of our chickens where slaughterd and 3 were found headless in the padock next to the chicken pen. the chicken pen is wire mesh 1x1 inch and berried 1 foot under ground level all the way around and it stands 7 foot tall so the chooks couldnt fly out and dingos and foxes couldnt jump in. the gate was still locked too. everything is pointing at the black cat. so far over the years we have lost alot of chooks and cats and birds and my auntie lost her dog and a farmer down the road a bit complained about claw marks on his cattle.



Pseudo-science definately points to the giant mystery cat here..
Mix a little cryptozoology into it and you could be dealing with a Thylacine 

Quolls are agile little beasts as well as having a reputation for
slaughtering all the inhabitants of a chook pen.. some kind of
instinctual reaction to panicked and trapped prey i think.
That all said, you might not be lucky enough to have Quolls in 
your area.


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 29, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hahaha lol well im 14 im getting a 11mega pixel camera for my bday and i have no idea how to fake a pic and i will take my camera everywhere so if i some day get a good pic and it should be clear then will u beleave im not saying i will but its possible i doubt but i could get lucky


 
haha good luck, i really hope you do find one and get a pic of it, but i really think that even if there was one in your general region, finding, and photographing it would be similar to the odds of finding a needle in a barn ful of hay.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL gary love the pictures..and finally, someone who's on a down-to-earth level in this thread...
To all who said "i think the video is pretty convincing" such rubbish...you can do anything with a camera and some editing skills...want some hard evidence

..and as for them being stealthy etc. obviously they're quick and able to go unnoticed..but not for 60-70 odd years!! That's just ridiculous.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 29, 2009)

bulionz said:


> ok i beleave u fully to and yer its hard wat to beleave, but ive been watching the youtube thingos there just copies of today tonight and the killings r the same as wat happen to owe alpacas, i cant show u the pics im not allowed and they r very graphic they had no face left u could see every little bone in its head. There has been the rear acasion(spelling sorry)where owe horses has had massive scratches but we didnt no about the panther when it happen and if u take the time just 10min should do, just go google and search australian panther it shows all the sightings some hair samples droppings foot prints alot of stuff



I'm sorry but I am really getting sick of reading posts that make little sense at all with all the spelling mistakes etc.You queried yourself on the spelling of occasion then tell everyone to take the time being just ten minutes to google itand what can be found.

I have a suggestion for you, take even less than ten minutes to check your spelling or use a spell check as you seem to have plenty of time to google and research etc so yer take sum time 2 git an graspe on da Inglisch languige along wit learnin 2 spel propa!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 29, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> I'm sorry but I am really getting sick of reading posts that make little sense at all with all the spelling mistakes etc.You queried yourself on the spelling of occasion then tell everyone to take the time being just ten minutes to google itand what can be found.
> 
> I have a suggestion for you, take even less than ten minutes to check your spelling or use a spell check as you seem to have plenty of time to google and research etc so yer take sum time 2 git an graspe on da Inglisch languige along wit learnin 2 spel propa!


Amen. Or should I say 'roite awn'.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 29, 2009)

Now rumours of these Cats have been around for years.
I really can't believe 100% that they exist. I'd like to but.... 
Those on here that have claimed to see it I realise that there is nothing I could say to change that afterall "the person with the experience is never at the mercy of the person with the argument" but after all this time and media attention you would think that there would be at least one carcass produced to substantiate that we have a population of "Big" cats in the wild here in Australia.


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2009)

IMO...the only big black cats that are around these parts 
are the feral ones that have grown large by eating native wildlife.

I find it difficult to believe there are panthers/puma's etc etc 
roaming free in Australia.


----------



## andyscott (Oct 29, 2009)

itbites said:


> IMO...the only big black cats that are around these parts
> are the feral ones that have grown large by eating native wildlife.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe there are panthers/puma's etc etc
> roaming free in Australia.


 

Well hun as I stated in my other post on this thread ( post #72)

I have seen one.
It was only 80 meters away at most and looking at it through the rifle scope it might as well have been 3 meters away.
I just couldnt bring myself to shoot it.

It was no feral cat, ive shoot heaps of them.
This thing was at least 3 feet tall at the shoulders,
its tail was the length of its body and very thick.
The way it moved was incredible.
With its size and solid muscly build, it would have no problem taking down pray as large as a full size roo or 6 month old calf.

I saw it not that far from where I took you 4wd-ing a couple of months ago.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

Australis said:


> Pseudo-science definately points to the giant mystery cat here..
> Mix a little cryptozoology into it and you could be dealing with a Thylacine
> 
> Quolls are agile little beasts as well as having a reputation for
> ...


 foxes will do that too ....they kill as many as they can ,especially if not disturbed ..then will come and take away as they please ,some will be buried for a later meal ..some eaten there ..and if she's got young she will do multiple kills to make sure it has plenty of feed to get to her cubs..they will chew the heads off and leave the carcas to get later ..if all goes to plan ..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> foxes will do that too ....they kill as many as they can ,especially if not disturbed ..then will come and take away as they please ,some will be buried for a later meal ..some eaten there ..and if she's got young she will do multiple kills to make sure it has plenty of feed to get to her cubs..they will chew the heads off and leave the carcas to get later ..if all goes to plan ..


 
thats happened to us on a number of occasions, where a fox would somehow get in then kill all the chickens, drag a few away and leave the rest for later, of course it never gets them, as we bury them and fix the cage.


----------



## mwloco (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I took 10 mins as you said and i watched a video about the supposed panthers in gipsland. I find it interesting that they didnt properly examine the carcasses of the cattle supposedly killed by the big cats. The DPI is said to have performed some DNA testing and come to the conclusion of foxes and wild dogs.
Also they spoke about how they are collaborating all the sightings and reports into one big database. the trouble with this is the validity of information. i know for a fact that i have some friends who would really get a kick out of reporting a sighting just for laughs. how do they filter out the fakies?

PROOF or it didnt happen.

Im sure you will have fun trying to capture it on camera when so many ppl have said they had it in the sight of thier rifle but didnt shoot it.

also dont forget to keep your eyes open for the drop-bears, kangawallafoxes and hoop snakes. dad say's they're killer


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Amazing no one has found a carcass or skull etc of one.



DON'T YOU KNOW ANYTHING?? It's well known that they actually bury themselves when they die! Geeeesh!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> DON'T YOU KNOW ANYTHING?? It's well known that they actually bury themselves when they die! Geeeesh!


 
 Sorry my mistake! I always presumed the other big cats, yowies and drop bears all feasted on the carcass and made soup with the bones


----------



## Kris (Oct 29, 2009)

Oops sorry wrong account

Kersten


----------



## Kersten (Oct 29, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Sorry my mistake! I always presumed the other big cats, yowies and drop bears all feasted on the carcass and made soup with the bones



Don't be ridiculous you two. Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about so just pipe down and leave the discussion to those with some maturity and insight.
















They spontaneously combust on death, their ashes then lift off and scatter themselves over the nearest body of water, the water reconstitutes the ashes, a new soul takes the place of the last and the cycle continues.
















Now grow up and get back to work.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Don't be ridiculous you two. Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about so just pipe down and leave the discussion to those with some maturity and insight.
> They spontaneously combust on death, their ashes then lift off and scatter themselves over the nearest body of water, the water reconstitutes the ashes, a new soul takes the place of the last and the cycle continues.
> Now grow up and get back to work.


 
I was going to keep this one a secret but i found this one mascarading as the paddle pop lion and doing kids partys.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 29, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I was going to keep this one a secret but i found this one mascarading as the paddle pop lion and doing kids partys.



Well at least panthers have taste I guess. A bit slow but it's the right make.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

So it's not actually the panther that's black, but the Suzuki it rides! AH HA!!!


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm...great stories, been floating around for decades, yet no conclusive photgraphic/video/physical/scientific evidence ever for a breeding panther population....just like tassie tigers....

If these animals were surviving (and apparently thriving), with all the technology of today, and no shortage of people looking, surely some real evidence would turn up?

Oh wait! a tiger just jumped my back fence, got to grab my camera......:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

There are photos around that CANNOT be refuted!

Be warned. This image is of graphic nature! These hikers were never seen again!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a friend who saw a monkey in Arnhem Land on the Cobourgh Peninsula. A big rangtang they recon.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> There are photos around that CANNOT be refuted!
> 
> Be warned. This image is of graphic nature! These hikers were never seen again!


 
LMAO moosenoose, finally some solid proof! I finally believe!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Another alarming photo! In a similar stance!


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 29, 2009)

They really seem to love that pose..just adds to their whole image i guess.
God they're frightening, i think i will stay away from campsites and old cabins from now on..would not want to disturb these elusive unimagined animals..


----------



## discomat (Oct 29, 2009)

feral cats get pretty big nowadays sure its not just a big black feral.


----------



## mungus (Oct 29, 2009)

mungus said:


> its out there - seen it while bow hunting.



No-one took the bait................:cry::cry:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

mungus said:


> No-one took the bait................:cry::cry:



I actually thought you were serious! :lol:


----------



## bulionz (Oct 29, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> haha good luck, i really hope you do find one and get a pic of it, but i really think that even if there was one in your general region, finding, and photographing it would be similar to the odds of finding a needle in a barn ful of hay.


hahaha i no, it would be more like finding it on a farm full of hay... its probly almost impossible!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 29, 2009)

lol do u even bow hunt mungus


----------



## mis_gmh (Oct 29, 2009)

thats right near my dads propperty. Hi is really close to pucka state forest or whatever. Wouldnt be supprised if its the same one


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2009)

mungus said:


> No-one took the bait................:cry::cry:



And I thought you could fish?............ I think this spot has been fished out already..


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Another shot of horror! This was taken late in the afternoon as it was about to pounce on a couple of unwary kangaroos!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 29, 2009)

hahhahahah lol ... moose are you making them????


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you saying that I'm faking these shots?? I'm appalled! ......8)


----------



## Khagan (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Are you saying that I'm faking these shots?? I'm appalled! ......8)



No you misunderstood him entirely. Clearly you are making, as in breeding, the panthers and then releasing them explaining why you manage to get so many shots of them.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Are you saying that I'm faking these shots?? I'm appalled! ......8)


 BAHHHHH HA HA HA ....love ya sense of humour moose


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Just one more out of the archive! A feeding shot!


----------



## mungus (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I actually thought you were serious! :lol:


 
Ok, did'nt see it, but felt its presence.
Bow hunting and fly fishing the gorge country up emmaville area and a few strange events took place. I'll continue tonight when I have a bit of time.


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 29, 2009)

i was out in the bush a while ago with a mate just north of gosford and i slipped down down a small cliff thingy and when i landed i saw a glimpse of a jet black cat like animal and i thought i was seeing things cause i never believed it and when my mate came down the cliff he asked me if i seen it soo i wasnt seeing things we followed the direction i went in but unfortunately we didnt come across it again i hope i do tho and it wasnt a wild dog either it was cat like


----------



## serpaint (Oct 29, 2009)

some time ago, some of the current affairs shows did stories on that stuff,
they had video and photo footage of panthers from a couple of locations around the country, and thought when animal cruelty groups went head on with the old travelling circus troops and shut a heap down, some of the circus owners just let their big cats go between towns and paid vets to say they had died. The stories have been around since the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Just one more out of the archive! A feeding shot!



Looks more like a breeding shot to me. Not wonder these felines are so damn big, interbreeding with water buffalo!


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> foxes will do that too ....they kill as many as they can ,especially if not disturbed ..then will come and take away as they please ,some will be buried for a later meal ..some eaten there ..and if she's got young she will do multiple kills to make sure it has plenty of feed to get to her cubs..they will chew the heads off and leave the carcas to get later ..if all goes to plan ..



Fair call RBB.. i haven't seen a chook pen done over by Foxes yet.
I just have a thing for Quolls.


----------

